# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Why are OW cheats so expensive?

## marvex

I've been playing Dota, and LoL for a long time, and on these games the most expensive cheat that you can find is about 50-100 $ but for OW.. Hell, 250 $ for lifetime, 50 per month, that's a ****ing ton, So.. Why are OW cheats so expensive? Just wondering hehe :^)

----------


## DvASystems

Mainly because OW has tons of players than any other game atm and it sets an artificial limit to how many customers you can have in an effort to keep it private. Overjoint was a free script with 400k~ views all over the web for example meaning if someone is selling it for 5$ they'd get swamped with customers.

And then there's also the fact that there's tons of free scripts out there so people who code their own want to get paid for actual work done. (i.e Unique functions like flick bot, no hp bar bla bla)

Similar to how Ayyware cheats for CSGO are 5$ but privately coded are 50-400$.
As for League of Legends; bots are mainly just leaked frameworks they maintain and update for a small price whilst the community actually writes the cheat scripts.
Even Tibia MMORPG mirror this, with bots there being cheap and the leveling scripts being expensive as that's where the work actually goes.

I know you might not like the answer but that's as honest as I can get.
You are always free to check out the vast source releases in the OW section and build your own. Serenity's open-sourced bot spawned RoastBot which is well received.

----------


## marvex

> Mainly because OW has tons of players than any other game atm and it sets an artificial limit to how many customers you can have in an effort to keep it private. Overjoint was a free script with 400k~ views all over the web for example meaning if someone is selling it for 5$ they'd get swamped with customers.
> 
> And then there's also the fact that there's tons of free scripts out there so people who code their own want to get paid for actual work done. (i.e Unique functions like flick bot, no hp bar bla bla)
> 
> Similar to how Ayyware cheats for CSGO are 5$ but privately coded are 50-400$.
> As for League of Legends; bots are mainly just leaked frameworks they maintain and update for a small price whilst the community actually writes the cheat scripts.
> Even Tibia MMORPG mirror this, with bots there being cheap and the leveling scripts being expensive as that's where the work actually goes.
> 
> I know you might not like the answer but that's as honest as I can get.
> You are always free to check out the vast source releases in the OW section and build your own. Serenity's open-sourced bot spawned RoastBot which is well received.


Intresting. I am not like complaining about it or anything like that, it was more like something really surprising as I've never seen it before I was a little bit shocked about it more than anything esle, thank you for making things clear for me now :P.

Probably I'll just purchase a month as I've seen some cool stuff out there and I can't make any free script to work as it shakes a tooon, thank you for the explanaition bud :^)

----------


## Uberkiller

50 per month is nowhere near enough for truely private hacks that are practically unbannable either :P It's pretty useless to use a cheap/free hack as it's just 100% ban so rip 40e (or less if u bought accs on sale) for no real gain.

----------


## Nein KJ

Well, 250$ for a lifetime isn't that expensive since these communities stick around for at least 3 years and can go on for much longer, wich, in the end, is a great investment. 
At first, it can seem like a lot of money, but it depends if its worth it for you.

When it comes to the cheats price tag, they often offer more features than the cheaper ones, and they are somewhat more "exclusive" they also claim to be of better quality than the cheaper ones/free, wich is not entirely true, and they also claim to have a good banrate, wich again if you compare them to other similar cheats, they all have more or less the same banrate.

If you have money to throw away you should try all of them, even the free ones so you see the difference for yourself.

----------


## Nerdrenx

Because doing a memory based hack on OW does not rely on reading UC offsets threads and actually ask you to RE the game.

----------

